# buying 500 Gb ext HDD



## $hadow (Jan 17, 2014)

Looking to buy a ext hdd of 500gb. No idea regading brands never used any.
Budget is anything around 3k.
Basic purpose will be like sharing games and storing movies.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 18, 2014)

Toshiba Canivo 500 GB is available for 3.6k. however, I strongly (read: very very very very very strongly) suggest to invest 500 bucks more and get a 1 TB disk. For just 500 bucks more you get double capacity!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 18, 2014)

*www.flipkart.com/wd-elements-2-5-i...drive/p/itmdmhdqfhr4ndhq?pid=ACCDMHDQJHVRPYAN


----------



## $hadow (Jan 18, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Toshiba Canivo 500 GB is available for 3.6k. however, I strongly (read: very very very very very strongly) suggest to invest 500 bucks more and get a 1 TB disk. For just 500 bucks more you get double capacity!


Your suggestions for that is required mate. Looking to buy ASAP.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 19, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> WD Elements 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com


+1
haha i was going to recommend the same thing


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 19, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Your suggestions for that is required mate. Looking to buy ASAP.



Get what kunalgujerati suggested


----------



## $hadow (Jan 19, 2014)

And what about this one WD Passport Ultra 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 19, 2014)

^ order it now,it's great deal get it with eyes closed


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 19, 2014)

$hadow said:


> And what about this one WD Passport Ultra 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com



Same write speed
Bit bulkier
Bit heavier
More costly
&
Less Ratings as compared


My recommendation is more appropriate I guess


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 19, 2014)

Advantages you get from passport ultra is:

> WD Smartware Pro Software

> Cloud backup

> Password protection and hardware encryption

if these are not useful to you go with elements


----------



## $hadow (Jan 19, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Advantages you get from passport ultra is:
> 
> > WD Smartware Pro Software
> 
> ...


Well encryption is what I need but what is that pro software?


----------



## ZTR (Jan 19, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Well encryption is what I need but what is that pro software?



WD SmartWare

Basically it automatically backups your files and also it has the option to backup to cloud.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 19, 2014)

^^So is it worth the money spent on it?


----------



## sksundram (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't think so. You can backup to cloud using third party application also. Same goes for encryption.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 19, 2014)

ummm help guys what to do now???


----------



## ZTR (Jan 19, 2014)

I think you should go for the Passport ultra as it has better build quality and those features


----------



## $hadow (Jan 19, 2014)

Okay than will place the order tomorrow. By the way has anyone used fk one day delivery??


----------

